# New Betta - Names?



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just brought home my new crowntail betta. His coloration is awesome! I've never seen leopard print colors on a betta so I had to have him. I'm having trouble coming up with a good name. I kinda want something wildcat or jungle like since he has the leopard print thing going on. But any name ideas are welcome!

Here he is...


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh wow hes beautiful! i cant think of any names, but he is stunning!


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Oooo Oooooo ooooo he's pretty!
Mmmmmmmmm how about 
Sarge?
Leo?
Pandora?
Sharkie?​


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks! Pandora sounds cool, hmm, still thinking about it.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Tashes! (means spots in french) The a is pronounced as a short o sound


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

btw he is stunning!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:nicefish: Roman?:blueyay:Richman?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's amazing! I'd call him Leopard.haha Pandora fits him too.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :O

I loooove his color! Where'd you get him? Petco?

I like Pandora too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is stunning! Never seen one like him before.

I third Pandora.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Leopard and call him Leo


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I got him at Petco, he was a lucky find! After long consideration I decided to name him Amazon. But thanks for all the suggestions! I'll probably use those names for future fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The first name that popped into my head when I saw him was Steel.

He's very beautiful. Congrats.


----------

